# any 3CMC synthesis method?



## tajira (May 7, 2022)

Hello! can somebody provide me 3-cmc synthesis method?


----------



## Bazooka90

I would like to know also about that


----------



## Selassi

Yes im very curious too... Help would be greatly appreciated ofcourse


----------



## William Dampier

What are your starting reagents?


----------



## Selassi

Chloropropiophenone, but its the same route as with methylpropiophenone right?


----------



## Selassi

2-bromo, 3-chloropropiophenone to be exact


----------



## dark_side_of_chemistry

Selassi said:


> Chloropropiophenone, but its the same route as with methylpropiophenone right?



SelassiYes


----------



## Bazooka90

If i am right, we can use the same method like for 4mmc synthesis, replacing 2-Bromo-4-Methylpropiophenone with 2-bromo, 3-chloropropiophenone?


----------



## dark_side_of_chemistry

Exactly all bromoketones we do the same ... if we bromine a compound, then we carry out amincaje some amine. mostly using SN2 for this.


----------



## Bazooka90

SynthMaster said:


> Not the same ... After acidified the 3-cmc doesn't crystallize. It will be in water phase. You have to evaporate a lot of water after acidified to get Cristals.



SynthMasterHow can i do this process?


----------



## William Dampier

Bazooka90 said:


> If i am right, we can use the same method like for 4mmc synthesis, replacing 2-Bromo-4-Methylpropiophenone with 2-bromo, 3-chloropropiophenone?



Bazooka90You just need to recalculate the proportions a little, and some features of crystallization


----------



## Bazooka90

William Dampier said:


> You just need to recalculate the proportions a little, and some features of crystallization



William DampierCan you please tell which portions must be recalculated and how?


----------



## Selassi

William Dampier said:


> You just need to recalculate the proportions a little, and some features of crystallization



William DampierOk ok... So cryssing is different, it will not fall out with HCl and tempreduction or how?

Couldnt find this post from SynthMaster which is quoted above


----------



## William Dampier

In general, the process is almost the same for all replaced compounds, do not worry about it. If you have reagents, write in private messages, I will help with synthesis in detail.


----------



## Selassi

William Dampier said:


> You just need to recalculate the proportions a little, and some features of crystallization



William Dampier Which features do we need to change for crysallization? Does cmc crystallize with the freezermethod used in mmc-variants?


----------



## William Dampier

Selassi said:


> Which features do we need to change for crysallization? Does cmc crystallize with the freezermethod used in mmc-variants?



Selassinecessarily


----------



## rafael1985

Somebody can help with 3 cmc synthesis after acidification is still oil


----------



## G.Patton

rafael1985 said:


> Somebody can help with 3 cmc synthesis after acidification is still oil



rafael1985How did you do this? Can you describe your procedure?


----------



## rafael1985

G.Patton said:


> How did you do this? Can you describe your procedure?



G.PattonProcedure was the same like with 4 mmc but I put I think too much 35% HCL is possible to rescue this only is


----------



## G.Patton

rafael1985 said:


> Procedure was the same like with 4 mmc but I put I think too much 35% HCL is possible to rescue this only is



rafael1985what pH did you reach?


----------



## rafael1985 (Jun 28, 2022)

G.Patton said:


> How did you do this? Can you describe your procedure?



G.PattonProcedure was the same like with 4 mmc but I put I think too much 35% HCL is possible to rescue this only is nothing


----------



## rafael1985

pH is 2 really acid


----------



## G.Patton

rafael1985 said:


> pH is 2 really acid



rafael19855-5.5 is optimal pH, but there is a lot of watery HCl acid and 3MMC salt precipitation would dissolve in water


----------



## rafael1985

G.Patton said:


> 5-5.5 is optimal pH but there is a lot of watery HCl acid and 3MMC salt precipitation would dissolve in water



G.PattonWhat I must do try evaporate this water when I put to freezer nothing come.Or maybe put acetone and use freezer.Or maybe try put sodium carbonate make pH higher will be work?


----------



## G.Patton (Jul 4, 2022)

rafael1985 said:


> What I must do try evaporate this water when I put to freezer nothing come.Or maybe put acetone and use freezer.Or maybe try put sodium carbonate make pH higher will be work?



rafael1985You have to alkalize your solution to pH 12-13, extract 3MMC free base by ether or petroleum ether and then add HCl gas to acidify solution. You'll get 3MMC salt precipitate.


----------



## Lucy123

G.Patton said:


> You have to alkalize your solution to pH 12-13, extract 3MMC free base by ether or petroleum ether and than add HCl gas to acidify solution. You'll get 3MMC salt precipitate.



G.PattonDid You manage to get the 3cmc? Would it work If I follow the same steps as for the 4cmc with 3-chloropropiophenone?


----------



## G.Patton (Jul 4, 2022)

Lucy123 said:


> Would it work If I follow the same steps as for the 4cmc with 3-chloropropiophenone?



Lucy123I think yes, this molecule has almost the same properties.


----------



## rafael1985

I make every steps like bromination 4 MMC on dichlorometane but I start from oil and after acidification i let in room temp and nothing come only water again somebody know how to make crystalization process?Is different like with 4 MMC


----------



## G.Patton

rafael1985 said:


> I make every steps like bromination 4 MMC on dichlorometane but I start from oil and after acidification i let in room temp and nothing come only water again somebody know how to make crystalization process?Is different like with 4 MMC



rafael1985Have you tried what I suggested?


G.Patton said:


> You have to alkalize your solution to pH 12-13, extract 3MMC free base by ether or petroleum ether and then add HCl gas to acidify solution. You'll get 3MMC salt precipitate.


----------



## rafael1985

I must alkalize this with sodium hydroxide?


----------



## G.Patton

rafael1985 said:


> I must alkalize this with sodium hydroxide?



rafael1985yes, you can take 20% aq solution


----------



## rafael1985

Is anybody here have success with synthesis 3 cmc with good yield?


----------



## Bazooka90

my 3cmc yield is very brownish,does anybody know how to make it more white?can i use some bleach?


----------



## rafael1985

Bazooka90 said:


> my 3cmc yield is very brownish,does anybody know how to make it more white?can i use some bleach?



Bazooka90I have problem to make powderAfter acidificarion is nothing come.I put to frezer with acetone nothing come after evaporate is Black gum.PH is good.With 4 MMC and 4 CMC was not problem.Can You help somehow?


----------



## G.Patton

Bazooka90 said:


> my 3cmc yield is very brownish,does anybody know how to make it more white?can i use some bleach?



Bazooka90Have you seen my topic? Home purification method for mephedrone You can purify it easy by the same way.


rafael1985 said:


> I have problem to make powderAfter acidificarion is nothing come.I put to frezer with acetone nothing come after evaporate is Black gum.PH is good.With 4 MMC and 4 CMC was not problem.Can You help somehow?


There is too much water, I think. You have to get rid of water. I told you how to deal with it.


----------

